# OMG this is so gross...



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I took my 2 Dulcolax pills about an hour and a half ago that this point... nothing's really happened yet though. Is that normal?I'm working on the first big glass of GoLytely. My Gosh - tastes like my tongues stuck to a huge sea salt cube! BLUAGH!







How has everyone else done with these things? I'm afraid of needing to throw up! I am using a straw too... but 4 litres! Yeesh! I don't think I drink that much total of anything per day!Is this making the process slow? I'm relaxed (luckily) because I'm tired... but haven't felt any activity in my stomach yet...Oh, how fun!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Bumping (with reply) due to question - if anyone can answer....Would it be acceptable to take long sips and follow it with a "shot" of gingerale? Not even just to chase it down.. but to swish in my mouth for the after-taste issue. I really don't know the rules on taking the 'other' fluids while consuming this stuff...


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi {{{HUGS}}} I so feel you... It's pretty common not to feel anything at first (for up to a few hours), esp. if you've been constipated. With all the liquid, things'll be able to move and won't stop until you're all cleaned out... I'm not sure about the gingerale. I do feel your pain, but I'm not sure if you can drink that. It's best to only put what the dr. recommended into your system. Maybe you could just rinse your mouth with it and then spit it out? {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I still haven't felt anything...But I'm grinning and bearing it - I tossed the straw because it was only taking longer to do it... I'm literally doing round trips to the kitchen and chugging a couple glasses at a time.My tongue feels like it's coated in salt, so the chugging isn't making me gag so much... Ugh, there's just so much more still! LOL


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww... I so get how awful it feels... {{{HUGS}}} again...It takes some time for the dulcolax and the liquid to reach the colon (although they do move faster than regular food)... Hope you'll feel something soon.Thinking of you...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hey, Ash, nothing for a couple of hours, now. Are you too busy to type?Good luck with all of this.Mark


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha! Thanks for the concern Mark! I literally did go to the kitchen to begin drinking the last litre-or so when suddenly I needed to pass gas. OMG - I'm so glad I was wearing a pad (just done with period), because A LOT more than that came out!So I have been in the bathroom ever since then. It took awhile... I brought the jug in with me to drink a bit more.. Then it all started when I suddenly felt nauseous and vomited a few times... It looked like it was mostly just the sodium (soapy look), but it the liquid itself was almost yellow.. and it seemed to have had some other substance to it. I must have thrown up quite a bit, but when it was done, it was done.Then came the BMs... Took a loooong time! The time factor (I must say) is really only a drag because of how numbing it is on your buttocks and legs! Ouchies! I just wanted to get off and lay down - that's all I could think about! So I think the most of it is done with... literally tons of "bursts" of whatever, then I showered! Not only was I covered in puke, but my nose (which is still sensitive and feels tickled.. whats up with that??) was so ice cold that it was running. I had my jams on, and threw a blanket around my legs.. but in the beginning there, while I was waiting.. I was FREEEEEEZING! Of course, I assumed that's because all my blood was working on the stomach, so I had no internal warmth.Anyways, even though I'm showered and all, it does seem as though I can (if I try) squeeze more out. Can it really take all night to totally empty out? I just want it done with before I DO decide to lay down and relax....


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Just saw this..........Good luck Ashers...............almost over..........this is really the worst part of it all.........Treat yourself to a nice meal tomorrow xxxMary::







))


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think it was about 11 for me. I thought, for sure, I was urinating out my butt but was told here that it was only bile. In any case, that was how it ended for me. I don't even recall if I had a morning pee or if I held it until it was all over. (I know everyone has their own reactions to all of this, and I only had a "virtual" colonoscopy, but I just ate like a piggie after it was done. Even though the picture taking was at worst, uncomfortable, the next day's breakfast was the part I choose to remember.)Anyway, it is nearing the end, if not there as yet.Be of light heart. It will get better (and at least you are emptied out).Mark


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

11 hours after starting prep, total? Is that what you meant?Hmm... I noticed the last time on the toilet, it WAS starting to lose the stool colour to it... but when I was in the shower (about an hour ago), it was just brown liquid.I just don't want to have to show up and be told I'm not empty enough... but I don't want to spend any extra time trying to force it out. I feel pretty dang empty (finally had my first drink - gingerale, and had to take tiny sips), but I notice some sources say to use an enema at the end of the night before if you're not empty..?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

No, it was about 11 at night when I finally got to bed, fairly sure I was empty. In my case they suggested an enema before bed and one before going to the hospital. I skipped the one in the morning but was certainly cleaned out. (I think you "know," just from the colour and consistency.)Mark


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't worry...........It sounds as if you did everything right..........The last liquids were yellowish in color for me..........YOU did it! YAY........not fun but the worst part is over at last!xxxMary::







))


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

No kidding! Thanks for all the support everyone, you guys are awesome! It wasn't too TOO horrible.. except now, as I mentioned, I do just hope I'm done.Oh, I'm hungry but not, ya know? Sucks because the test isn't until 2pm tomorrow... heard that I may not be home until 7-ish... but I also tend to vomit after sedation.. so dinner tomorrow? Don't know


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

2pm! Well I am sure you should be empty by then!I hope you do well with the sedation..........just tell them of your nausea and they can add medicine into your IV for that ahead of time..........Good luck!(((Hugs)))Mary::







))


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If that's the case, then you should just alert your bf to not get in between you and the refrigerator in the morning. Hopefully he will have some of your most favourite, safe foods on hand. Mark


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I really liked the white cherry flavored popsicles and ginger ale.........that's the only thing I ate before...........


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Ash.Don't snack before the test. They will send you home and make you go through this all again.After you wake up you will feel like you have a ton of gas. Because they fill you up with gas to get a better look inside. Just let it all out. Don't be embarressed, it might feel like you are going to have a BM but your just going to have gas.Bring a snack to have after you wake up, you will be hungry.Best wishes!Pat


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks again guys!Actually, he's been good and is going to go on his way (leave me to sleep because I can't even have fluids after 8am tomorrow) and take the bus to/from work for the next little while. So far I've just been sipping gingerale.. so hungry but weak at the same time so can't be bothered lol. I guess that's good?Yes, hopefully I'll have some Gravol, and he knows to leave the garbage can on my side of the bed. I just can't believe my nose is what's bothering me constantly right now... it's like it opened up a sinus infection (wth?)!Mmm... I'll be glad just to have a homemade cookie tomorrow night!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't update here!Things seemed to have gone well... even though I tried to go again in the morning, I apparently wasn't completely emptied when they went in...Apparently there were no polyps seen, and nothing alarming.. they've tested the bacteria and took biopsy samples out from both ends, which I'll have to wait on.I just feel like skin and bones still though... So weak and can't cram food into me yet... I guess that's for the better though because I don't want to cause a problem right away! My bum is so sore... I don't want to know what it's going to feel like if anything is forced







BTW, who else had the hiccups when they sprung out of bed??? LOLThe nurse thought I was trying to vomit... I guess because for me anyways, I'm a tad "exaggerate" when I have hiccups - I'll hop about and make the weirdest noises! It actually stopped quickly though.. as soon as I got outside. Besides having a bloody mess when I woke up, everything went smoothly for me. They checked to make sure I wasn't still bleeding at the back, but for some reason I had spatter on my arm (where my head was propped for EGD), and smeared all over the end of my blankets. You'd think you could explain that to me! But no, they didn't...I will have to wait and see the GI for any answers though, as the nurse that discharged me was different and didn't say much *groan*....Now it's just for me to slowly get back to normal - I feel so sniffly and have no energy even though I'm drinking a lot of clear fluids still, and managed a meal for dinner last night (my first real one, but still couldn't finish...).


----------

